# 2010 BMW 335I Sedan Lease deal



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey need an opnion on this offer I got from my dealer..2010 335I sedan 6 speed, sports package, cold weather package, premium package, navigation, premium hifi stereo system and sirrius radio..3 yr/12k a year..sticker $51,195..My cosr 48,000 flat.. no money down.. $727.00 a month. ?


----------



## Schmed (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a good MSRP, but the monthly seems high.

What's the money factor and residual he's using?


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

Schmed said:


> That's a good MSRP, but the monthly seems high.
> 
> What's the money factor and residual he's using?


Residual is 59% and MF is .00200 which is lower then the August rate of .00225. I did the math and it matched up. Taxes are included in the monthly payment not up front.


----------



## Schmed (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a good money factor - I thought 0.0022 was the lowest available. Can you confirm that 0.0020 is a true MF from BMWFS?


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

You should put multiple security deposit to lower the MF more..


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

great price, buy rate MF, what more could you ask for?!?!

pull the trigger...


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

Schmed said:


> That's a good money factor - I thought 0.0022 was the lowest available. Can you confirm that 0.0020 is a true MF from BMWFS?


I got that MF from Carbone BMW up in Utica NY..Brian Secord is the rep I deal. Good guy..


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

One more question. What do you guys think of this color combo..Monaco Blue ext w/ Oyster/Black Dakota Leather int. Or Babera Red Ext with same int?


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

monaco with oyster. barbera is rancid. in my humble...

you have a great deal, get it done.


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks. Just put in the order. Will pick up the car in Dec 09. Got Monaco Blue wit Oyster int with Aluminum trim. I will post pictures.


----------



## BCR (Mar 2, 2009)

Pele96 said:


> Thanks. Just put in the order. Will pick up the car in Dec 09. Got Monaco Blue wit Oyster int with Aluminum trim. I will post pictures.


Taking ED? congrats


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

No just ordering it now to pick it up in Dec 09 since my current lease is up then.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Congrats !*



Pele96 said:


> No just ordering it now to pick it up in Dec 09 since my current lease is up then.


Congrats. Sounds awesome. Very similar to our current 335i. We had an Acura TLs before our first BMW 330i in 2006. What a difference between the Acura and the BMW. We love our 335i sedan. Monaco Blue is an excellent choice. Barbera Red is not my favorite. You never see that color on the road. You are in for a treat. We ordered ours back in January , and it took just 2 months. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks. I also had an Acura TL. Good car but when I got my current 335I coupe it was definately as step up. BMW is just a great overall car. Well balanced!


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Pele96 said:


> Thanks. I also had an Acura TL. Good car but when I got my current 335I coupe it was definately as step up. BMW is just a great overall car. Well balanced!


I feel the same way about my 535i!:thumbup:


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

The 535I is great car. My friend just went from the M45 to the 535I and he says by far a much better car


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

*Order Change needed*



Pele96 said:


> One more question. What do you guys think of this color combo..Monaco Blue ext w/ Oyster/Black Dakota Leather int. Or Babera Red Ext with same int?


Fine, except that BMW offers a great car without having to pay someone to do something you probably wouldn't do yourself: kill animals and treat their skins with toxic chemicals.

Please drop the Premium Package and select leatherETTE. It's the moral and ethical choice, _plus _you'll save several thousand dollars.

Come with me on a logical journey:

The unexamined life is not worth living.
Socrates, in Plato, Dialogues, Apology
Greek philosopher in Athens (469 BC - 399 BC)

You are probably a good person.

A good person avoids creating suffering for other beings.

Therefore, you would order a car without a leather interior.

The seemingly simple choice of leather vs. leatherETTE will create the following reality for several animals:

www.MeetYourMeat.com

The images in the short video are entirely the result of your choice (yet most would avert their eyes . . . ).

If you wouldn't do it to a cat or dog, don't do it to a cow. Thanks.

You have about a month to change a BMW order. Drop the Premium Package, pocket the cash and really enjoy your new 335i!

p.s. Have you considered adding the PDC, auto high-beams and power sunshade?

p.p.s. Or you could get a C-Class: http://www.peta.org/feat/mercedes/victory.asp


----------



## cc4005 (Sep 1, 2009)

Non-preachy version of the above post...



pylt said:


> Have you considered adding the PDC, auto high-beams and power sunshade?


I'm reminded of uninvited knocks on my door on Saturday mornings by bicycle riding, white shirt / tie wearing evangelists.


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

I absolutely love all the Saddle Brown leather in my interior. Feels like they slaughtered an entire Cow for my car alone. It's fantastic!


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

BlueC said:


> I absolutely love all the Saddle Brown leather in my interior. Feels like they slaughtered an entire Cow for my car alone. It's fantastic!


Definitely more than one


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

bimmernupe said:


> I will have u both know that I have received nothing but compliments on my color. Both at the Welt, in Europe and here. I have seen a few Barberas, but none w/ my combo.:thumbup:


Hey! No fair! What do you you mean by trying to change the topic back to exterior and interior _colors_. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice car and deal!


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

b-y said:


> Hey! No fair! What do you you mean by trying to change the topic back to exterior and interior _colors_. :rofl: :rofl:


I was wondering if someone would notice. This thread is hil-lar-ri-us:rofl:


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## eXhilarat3d (May 30, 2009)

On behalf of the "tree-huggers"...

DO NOT OPT FOR WOOD TRIM, SAVE THE TREES!!!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

the J-Man said:


> Seriously, though, do you think your entire car was mined from the earth and constructed without brutally harming and killing tons of animals just because you got leatherette? Think about the process that you car has gone through from start to finish. Lots of dead animals, I assure you. The only way that you as a human being are not responsible for killing animals is if you live in a tent (made from an animal that died of natural causes), and grow your own food from the land.
> 
> And by the way, do you have and idea how many rabbits and field mice are ground up and brutally torn apart by the farm machinery used to grow your all vegan food sources? Even more so if you eat organic.


My goal as a vegan is to cause as little harm to animals as I possibly can. I am not so naive as to think that I can ever be 100% cruelty-free. It is just not possible. When I have a choice I always choose the cruelty-free one.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

eXhilarat3d said:


> On behalf of the "tree-huggers"...
> 
> DO NOT OPT FOR WOOD TRIM, SAVE THE TREES!!!


Leatherette is evil, made from rotten dinosaurs. The metal in the Aluminum trim is torture for the environment. The steel.... let's not even go there. So...

On behalf of the Mother Earth Coalition, I would like to ask you to not buy a car. Best abstain from any consumption whatsoever. Stay at home and eat $hit. Entropy will get you anyway.

That being said, I personally liked the Alcantara/Cloth interior of my ZHP the best - very comfortable summer and winter, grippy - and wore exceptionally well. And it had nothing to do with saving cows.


----------



## Pele96 (Sep 26, 2006)

dalekressin said:


> Nice car and deal!


Thanks!


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

pylt said:


> Fine, except that BMW offers a great car without having to pay someone to do something you probably wouldn't do yourself: kill animals and treat their skins with toxic chemicals.
> 
> Please drop the Premium Package and select leatherETTE. It's the moral and ethical choice, _plus _you'll save several thousand dollars.
> 
> ...


Gatdamn Hippy!!! Lol. Jokes Jokes.

But the cow is gonna die already, I call it recycling.


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

cc4005 said:


> Either way, I see it as someone trying to force their moral beliefs on others.


Right, as if one "moral belief" that asks you believe is a certain God is somehow related to "moral belief" that paying someone money to blow the brains out of 4 or 5 cows so that their skins can be treated with toxic chemicals is a-okay.

Do you not get the diference here? One is **completely** ethereal while the other is the real world consequence of ordering a BMW with a leather interior.

Mercedes-Benz and BMW are some of the very few premium brands that allow one to order a reduced-cruelty interior. To pass on that has clear results: you give money (i.e. you "vote" with your dollars) to people who murder animals. Have you watched the short video? Is THAT what YOU stand for?

www.GoVeg.com

This BMW buyer has a choice, as we all do/did. You can support the stunning cruelty, or not. BMW owners are ostensibly a higher-class of thinkers. Lurking on this forum has me doubting that sometimes . . .


----------



## Schmed (Jan 6, 2006)

Surely, you aren't implying that people that think differently than you are some how a "lower-class" of thinker are you? Kinda seems that way.

Isn't it conceivable that deer are on earth to provide food for mountain lions, and squirrels are here to provide food for foxes, and salmon are here to provide food for bears and so on? 

Why is is wrong to consider that cows and elk and pigs are on earth to provide food for us????

(seriously? You might want to put a link in your signature pointing to PETa's information and probably stay away from questioning others' religious beliefs! You can attract more flies with honey than you can with vinegar, as they say!)


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

pylt said:


> Right, as if one "moral belief" that asks you believe is a certain God is somehow related to "moral belief" that paying someone money to blow the brains out of 4 or 5 cows so that their skins can be treated with toxic chemicals is a-okay.
> 
> Do you not get the diference here? One is **completely** ethereal while the other is the real world consequence of ordering a BMW with a leather interior.
> 
> ...


I sometimes giggle when I see a squirrel hesitate in the middle of the road and get flattened by a Cadillac. Does that make me a terrible person? Or is that just natural selection?


----------



## cc4005 (Sep 1, 2009)

pylt said:


> Right, as if one "moral belief" that asks you believe is a certain God is somehow related to "moral belief" that paying someone money to blow the brains out of 4 or 5 cows so that their skins can be treated with toxic chemicals is a-okay.
> 
> Do you not get the diference here? One is **completely** ethereal while the other is the real world consequence of ordering a BMW with a leather interior.
> 
> ...


This equation of cows and humans is what separates our thinking. As I tell the JWs on Saturday mornings, I am 100% comfortable with my standing on the issue; proselytize elsewhere.


----------



## sniz (Oct 4, 2007)

pylt said:


> Right, as if one "moral belief" that asks you believe is a certain God is somehow related to "moral belief" that paying someone money to blow the brains out of 4 or 5 cows so that their skins can be treated with toxic chemicals is a-okay.
> 
> Do you not get the diference here? One is **completely** ethereal while the other is the real world consequence of ordering a BMW with a leather interior.
> 
> ...


this is funny. When I buy a BMW its because I want a car that fits my standards and wants, which is not to have a plastic seat to sit on. I like leather. I buy as much as i can afford. If I wanted pleather seats I'd buy a Honda Civic.

You also do realize that cows are a huge food source for humans right? Do you really believe that the cows are killed for their hides and then thrown into a pile in the back of the factory to rot? Get real man.

Damn......I feel like a steak. Probably going to eat it while sitting on my leather couch too


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

Schmed said:


> Surely, you aren't implying that people that think differently than you are some how a "lower-class" of thinker are you? Kinda seems that way.
> 
> Isn't it conceivable that deer are on earth to provide food for mountain lions, and squirrels are here to provide food for foxes, and salmon are here to provide food for bears and so on?
> 
> ...


What would you call it? Some people on this board make a choice to add more evil and cruelty to the world (watch the video for details). Others don't. There is nothing religious in this topic--it's the opposite of religion and it's called "reality."

By the way, I don't expect mountain lions or foxes to make moral and ethical choices. I do expect humans to . . . .

Thanks for your inputs and I hope you'll order your next BMW with a reduced-cruelty interior as it's the right, moral and ethical thing to do.

p.s. Actually, we're not supposed to be eating dead animal flesh in the first place. This might help explain the overwhelming obesity and health problems common among Americans. (Dr. Mills is a Stanford Medical School graduate):

http://www.vegsource.com/veg_faq/comparative.htm


----------



## Schmed (Jan 6, 2006)

So because you define it as "evil" and "cruel" means that it is? The only moral and ethical choice is to not eat animals?

If the opposite of religion is "reality", then you are implying religion is "fake".

Seems that you might have some narcissistic issues.

And now..... we are beating a dead horse, which is just further "cruelty", so I propose that you do what you think is right, and I'll do what I think is right. You made your point.


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

cc4005 said:


> This equation of cows and humans is what separates our thinking. As I tell the JWs on Saturday mornings, I am 100% comfortable with my standing on the issue; proselytize elsewhere.


Hard to believe you could type that. There is no proselytizing here. This is about ordering a BMW 3 Series, and it's remarkably simple:

When you order a BMW there are two distinct choices: Do I pay others to blow the brains out of sentient animals and treat their skins with toxic chemicals, or do I go with the standard, cruelty-free interior?

For far too many on this board, this choice is made with surprising ignorance. Frankly, I'd have thought BMW buyers were less ignorant--smarter and better educated--but I'm learning otherwise.

I buy BMW because nearly all Lexus, Acura, Saab, Jaguar, et al, cars come with standard cruelty. This is wrong and I don't wish to allow my dollars to "vote" for the cruelty. As a good, non-evil person, you shouldn't either. This is basic to one's philosophy of being a "good" person--the avoidance of avoidable pain and suffering is to be expected, no?

I encourage others to live more involved and engaged lives. Lives in which they question assumptions handed them by their parents . . . . Just like a small number felt that slavery, women as second-class citizens, racism, etc., were wrong and fought for change, so to will this change. It just takes time to inform and explain--thank heavens for Bimmerfest! Because the vast majority of people are good and eschew evil acts, things will change as the facts about BMW Leather (aka "hairless fur") vs. BMW leatherETTE come out.

With this forum, more people will make a better choice and BMW will offer more cars with leatherETTE (and perhaps even with their great cloth interior)!

For details:

http://www.veganism.com/arpage.htm

Question 60: What is wrong with leather and how can we do without it?

Most leather goods are made from the byproducts of the slaughterhouse, and
some is purpose-made, i.e., the animal is grown and slaughtered purely for
its skin. So, by buying leather products, you will be contributing to the
profits of these establishments and augmenting the economic demand for
slaughter.

The Nov/Dec 1991 issue of the Vegetarian Journal has this to say about
leather: "Environmentally turning animal hides into leather is an energy
intensive and polluting practice. Production of leather basically involves
soaking (beamhouse), tanning, dyeing, drying, and finishing. Over 95 percent
of all leather produced in the U.S. is chrome-tanned. The effluent that must
be treated is primarily related to the beamhouse and tanning operations. The
most difficult to treat is effluent from the tanning process. All wastes
containing chromium are considered hazardous by the U.S. Environmental
Protection Agency (EPA). Many other pollutants involved in the processing
of leather are associated with environmental and health risks. In terms of
disposal, one would think that leather products would be biodegradable, but
the primary function for a tanning agent is to stabilize the collagen or
protein fibers so that they are no longer biodegradable."
MT

The raising of animals by humans to serve a specific purpose cannot
discount or excuse the lifetime of pain and suffering that these
animals endure.
JLS

Cruelty is one fashion statement we can all do without.
Rue McClanahan (actress)

The recklessness with which we sacrifice our sense of decency to
maximize profit in the factory farming process sets a pattern for cruelty
to our own kind.
Jonathan Kozol (author)
see also question 12, 14, 48-49


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

Schmed said:


> So because you define it as "evil" and "cruel" means that it is? The only moral and ethical choice is to not eat animals?
> 
> If the opposite of religion is "reality", then you are implying religion is "fake".
> 
> ...


Just curious Schmed, did you watch ANY of the video? I presume not as there is no way you can actually think what you just wrote (" . . . you do what you think is right, and I'll do what I think is right.")

Here it is again:

www.goveg.com/factoryFarming_cows.asp

If that's not cruelty, then what, exactly is it? Seriously, tell me what you think.

Personally, I've been there. I've seen it. It makes nearly all normal people sick. It should have some impact on you, assuming you're not suffering from a mental disorder or are inherently evil.

BMW offers a distinct choice between what's in that video, or a cruelty-free process that creates a longer-lasting, nearly identical seat material. It makes all the difference in the world to about 4 or 5 sentient beings, and the people that have to blow their brains out (and that you pay EXTRA for).

I await your response . . .


----------



## Schmed (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope- didn't watch the video. I've seen it in person - Excel Beef in Fort Morgan, Colorado. It's gross. So is watching a Hyena gut an Impala. I also think brain surgery is disgusting, and I'd probably barf watching it.

I don't think it's "cruelty". I also don't think waterboarding is torture. I think pulling someone's fingernails out IS torture. I have a different opinion than you on this issue, so there you go. I can see your point, and you are passionate about it. Cool. You don't seem to see my point that animals eat other animals and humans are just a different kind of animal. We all make our own judgements in life - you probably think meat is murder, but I don't. Not sure what to tell you. Irreconcilable differences.

You can take your passion to an extreme, though. If you are concerned about the environmental aspects of leather tanning, then I highly recommend NOT buying a car, gas, tires, or using electricity. I GUARANTEE that some of the money you spent on your BMW went into a BMW employee's pocket, and that money was later used to buy beef and chicken and bratwurst. Can't we make the case that you are helping fund the meat industry? We can certainly get crazy about this stuff if we want.

Gotta run. You probably convinced a few people in this world NOT to buy leather, so that's good.


----------



## sniz (Oct 4, 2007)

pylt said:


> What would you call it? Some people on this board make a choice to add more evil and cruelty to the world (watch the video for details). Others don't. There is nothing religious in this topic--it's the opposite of religion and it's called "reality."
> 
> By the way, I don't expect mountain lions or foxes to make moral and ethical choices. I do expect humans to . . . .
> 
> ...


but its so simple even the cavemen did it. Damn, humanity was cruel even back in the stone age, who would have thought.


----------

